# Prey 2 Cancelled?!



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

> Rumors are abound today that Prey 2, the Human Head-developed sci-fi sequel to the 2006 shooter, has been canceled by publisher Zenimax. The rumor comes from a Dutch site, PSFocus, who reports that sources close to the project revealed the cancelation, stating that an official announcement will be made next week.
> 
> Last month, Human Head's Brian Karis revealed in a twitter post that Zenimax pulled all Prey 2 related talks from GDC, casting the game's future in doubt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amuro (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah read about this last night, pretty shocking that you can get lauded at E3 then get cancelled a year later. Hopefully they can salvage it somehow.


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2012)

Well shit. 

I really liked how the game looked, hopefully it'll manage to be released.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2012)

This would suck massively. They described it as  'Blade Runner meets Red Dead Redemption'. How could anyone not fucking love that?


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

As awesome as a game may always sound, publishers all too often sometimes take a look into the very soul of the developer. By that I mean, they look at their track-record.

And sadly, Human Head isn't doing too well. We know from the whole Obsidian ordeal with New Vegas that Bethesda - and presumably their mothership Zenimax - focus too strongly on Metacritic scores and as a developer, Human Head only has a 64 average on Metacritic.

So this probably says to them, "This developer obviously sucks. Maybe we should focus on doing something not sucky?"

Not saying Prey 2 would be sucky. I thought it would be good - hopefully - unlike the first game. But sadly this is how some publishers look at things now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 24, 2012)

Fucking stupid. This game looked fucking sweet if it was indeed cancelled.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> As awesome as a game may always sound, publishers all too often sometimes take a look into the very soul of the developer. By that I mean, they look at their track-record.
> 
> And sadly, Human Head isn't doing too well. We know from the whole Obsidian ordeal with New Vegas that Bethesda - and presumably their mothership Zenimax - focus too strongly on Metacritic scores and as a developer, Human Head only has a 64 average on Metacritic.
> 
> ...


They aren't focused on Metacritic because they want to prioritize good games, they are just pieces of shit who know they can affect Metacritic scores by brib*, forgive me, by influencing gaming journalists  so they can  bank up on the circumstance  while fucking up developers.
New Vegas sold what? 6 or 7 million, yet Obsidian was left with a bag of peanuts, on the other hand Bethsoft fattened on the sales. Yeah, that german review casually dropping NV score to 84 was random indeed.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

And this now turned into a tinfoil hat thread.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> And this now turned into a tinfoil hat thread.



It's not a tinfoil hat situation, ask Avellone about that, better off,  head over the Codex where there are screens of the aforementioned tweets.
Obsidian signed a contract, they got a lump sum agreement for NV plus a 15 million royalty fee in case the game received  a Metacritic average of 85.   They scored 84 just because some german reviewer mistakenly posted  his DLC hands-on  under the main game listing. They later excused themselves publicly but the terms of the contract Obsidian signed with Bethsoft were already expired. That's all.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 24, 2012)

the game isn't cancelled yet, if the game still on works, probbaly they will say nomething about it on E3(Well there are Rumors too about Fallout IV, Skyrim Xpac/DLC, and TES2nd Era MMO), and GDC this year had only a few news about new games


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

> Publisher Bethesda has no statement on the rumor that Prey 2 has been canceled, a story which gained significant traction yesterday. Dutch site PSFocus reported that the game, in development at Human Head Studios, was kaput and that an official announcement would be made next week.
> 
> The last time Prey 2 showed up on our radar in a significant capacity was around GamesCom last August. As IGN notes, GDC talks planned for the game were cut a few weeks before the show.
> 
> This isn't the first time this year a high-profile Bethesda title made its way into the rumored cancellation mill, as DOOM 4 went through the experience twice in six month. The difference? Bethesda flat-out stated "DOOM 4 isn't cancelled."



It's screwed.


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 24, 2012)

Shit... I really want this game to come out. It would really suck if it was cancelled, there's way too much potential for this to disappear into the ether with no real chance to be revived.


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2012)

Well shit.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

*Prey 2 Not Cancelled, Delayed For At Least Seven/Eight Months, Will Probably Be Cancelled Down The Line*



> Good news everyone! Prey 2 has not been cancelled. Bad news everyone! Prey 2 will not be releasing this year as planned, due to development failing to progress "satisfactorily this past year". That's the gist of a statement issued by Bethesda today, regarding the status of Prey 2.
> 
> "Development of Prey 2 has not been cancelled but the game will not be released in 2012 as planned. The delay is due to the fact that game development has not progressed satisfactorily this past year, and the game does not currently meet our quality standards," reads Bethesda's statement.
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

That's slightly good news I suppose, those that want the game still have some hope.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2012)

I will shoot the messenger if it gets cancelled.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

I have the feeling that this project is in danger. They somewhat calm down the fans with this news but the project didn't meet quality standards so...


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Prey 2 didn't mean quality standards yet the mass amounts of awful glitches in the entirety of New Vegas and Skyrim meant nothing... ASTOUNDING.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Prey 2 didn't mean quality standards yet the mass amounts of awful glitches in the entirety of New Vegas and Skyrim meant nothing... ASTOUNDING.


 I forgot!! is the same people.. SMH!!


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Prey 2 didn't mean quality standards yet the mass amounts of awful glitches in the entirety of New Vegas and Skyrim meant nothing... ASTOUNDING.



Prey 2 isn't their baby so they don't really care about it I suppose and judge it too harshly.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Prey 2 isn't their baby so they don't really care about it I suppose and judge it too harshly.



I contend they didn't care about New Vegas either.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> I contend they didn't care about New Vegas either.



Perhaps but Fallout is a game series that they worked on so in a way perhaps they did care.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

I doubt one game was enough for them to care. They probably spent all their time looking at Skyrim through its entire development process... which still turned out glitch-ridden.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> I doubt one game was enough for them to care. They probably spent all their time looking at Skyrim through its entire development process... which still turned out glitch-ridden.



An Elder Scrolls game will always be bugged filled. :/

In any case perhaps because this is a FPS Bethesda has a higher standard of quality?


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Didn't stop them from approving Brink.

And although different genres, WET and Hunted as well.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

Then perhaps Prey 2 has more bugs than Skyrim at its worst. 

Or perhaps the mess with Skyrim has Bethesda taking a tougher stance on quality testing.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Or perhaps they're cancelling the game and are just too pussy to admit it yet.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Or perhaps they're cancelling the game and are just too pussy to admit it yet.



Perhaps, they should just get it over with if that is the case and then provide us with Skyrim DLC/expansion pack.  That's kill most of the anger at the cancellation.


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

The plot thickens...



> Bethesda released a statement yesterday, confirming that Prey 2 hasn't been cancelled and is still on the cards for release. It won't see launch this year however, which could be down to rumours that development on the FPS has reportedly been suspended since November 2011.
> 
> An anonymous source close to Shacknews has revealed that the work hiatus on Prey 2 is due to contract negotiations between developer Human Head and Bethesda parent company Zenimax. The developer apparently stopped work on the game in an attempt to broker a better deal, which in turn saw staff being laid off. Human Head had planned to rehire those staff if the contract was resolved favourably.
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

So basically it was due to the developer being greedy?


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> So basically it was due to the developer being greedy?



I wouldn't necessarily say "greedy."

Recall what happened to Obsidian over New Vegas? Because of a faulty contract, Obsidian lost half their employees, since they were to receive a low total sum and then only receive royalties and bonuses if it scored a certain score or higher on Metacritic.

I proffer the idea that maybe Human Head was in a similar contract and after seeing how it affected Obsidian, they wanted to renegotiate.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

There is that to consider and if it was indeed in a similar contract that rather sucks. :/


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

They did it once, wouldn't put it past them to do it again.

Especially because they're the ones that gain out of it and have nothing to lose.


----------



## Krory (Feb 4, 2013)

Prey 2 may . New countdown site appeared referencing the series, pointing towards a possible March 1st reveal.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Feb 4, 2013)

bah,too bad.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2013)

Well... this is interesting...



> Things are heating up at the Alien Noire countdown site we stumbled across earlier this month. The clock is ticking away, obviously, but the site is also now topped with the Prey 2 logo, as well as those of Bethesda Softworks and Human Head Studio, and even offers an option to subscribe to... something. The source code has been updated as well, with a message stating, "Tommy needs your help with a stranded human who wants to go home."
> 
> Yet while the site has taken on an ever-more-official look, Bethesda Softworks insists that it has nothing to do with it. "I don't know what that is or who is doing it," a rep told Joystiq. "It's not something we're doing."
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2013)

Please, give me open world futuristic noir western bounty hunting with mirror's edge movement. Don't fuck this one up for me, Bethesda. Just give them the fucking money.

It's almost like Cowboy Bebop & Aliens: The Game.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 1, 2013)

so, that alien noire site... it's just a fan site running a petition, lol


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 5, 2013)

Man, this is some sad shit


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2013)

Lovely.

Fucking Christ, Bethesda. Nice way to FUCK UP THE BEST LOOKING OPEN WORLD GAME IN THE LAST 5 FUCKING YEARS.

I fucking mad.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 5, 2013)

There's also that shit they pulled with Obsidian. smh Beth


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2013)

Jesus, I don't know why they don't get more flak for this. This shit makes EA proud.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 2, 2013)

new dlc colors


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 21, 2013)

forgot to post this



so yeah

Arkane making a SS successor sounds intriguing, but still a shame about what happened


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 21, 2013)

Well, interest mostly dead then.


----------

